# Boston: Counter Terrorism RPG demo at New England Fan Experience



## Bedrockgames (Nov 13, 2009)

For those attending the New England Fan Experience this weekend, Bedrock Games is running a demo of Terror Network, Sunday 11 am to 4 pm. The demo will be held in the gaming room on the 5th floor. There will be two seperate missions (Operation Hydra and Politics as Usual), and both have room for five players, so it is important to use the sign up sheet (available in the gaming room). 

*Terror Network*
A role playing game set in an age of global terrorism. Fight on the front lines against Terrorist Networks like Al-Qaeda. With 42 skills and a gritty, high body count system, Terror Network is sure to get your adrenaline pumping.

*Operation Hydra:* The War comes to American soil, and the enemy takes aim at Texas. 

The clock ticks away in Dallas, as Al Mahara plots a deadly attack in this exciting mission.  Agents scour Dallas for leads in an effort to confront the terrorists before it is too late. 

*Politics as Usual:* Set in Virginia, Politics as Usual pits the players against a mysterious threat. After the arrest of a notorious arms dealer it is clear someone is planning a massive attack. But who?


----------

